# Square App for smart phone's



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Is anyone currently using the Square app on their smart phones? I stumbled across it the other night and seems to be a good idea when on the road. Ive been flagged down too many times and asked, "how much to plow my drive," only to find out the customer only has $15 in their pocket and send me on my way. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

little more info please. what is t?


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Its a moble credit card processing app. you load it up on your smart phone and they send you a swiper. was hoping someone on here was using it. i found it on the market for droid. rates look to be ok, and no monthly fee/contract.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm going to try it. Just signed up to get the card reader. May even cancel my credit card processing if it works good enough. Will report back...


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Actually i did read on one of these sites about how good it was..... i'll look for it! Think it was on Lawn site

here isa couple sites but they arent the best but i've just looked online for 5 mins. And im thinking about going out and getting it soon!

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=295610&highlight=square+i+phone&page=2
http://www.fastcompany.com/1643271/...r-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-android-credit-cards
https://squareup.com/


----------



## Fatality (Jul 14, 2009)

Waiting to hear feedback as well!


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

I use ISWIPE on my Iphone... works great. I paid for the app when i got it, but its free now. Doesnt matter which one you use, your still going to pay a fee to the provider. Its going to cost you apx. 15/month plus 1.5-3% of the transaction.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

I think im gonna give it a try also, surely cant hurt the pocket book anymore than the customers I have been burned by in the past with either bad checks or no payment when I billed them !!! 

NO PAY NO SERVICES !!!


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

cosgo;1191825 said:


> I use ISWIPE on my Iphone... works great. I paid for the app when i got it, but its free now. Doesnt matter which one you use, your still going to pay a fee to the provider. Its going to cost you apx. 15/month plus 1.5-3% of the transaction.


From everything Ive read about SQUARE so far, there is no monthly fee. There also is no contract, and the rates are reasonable considering all this.

I like the idea of being able to run a customers credit card at their front door. With everything like this I'm a skeptic though. Guess i just don't trust anyone with all my bank info.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

subscribing to hear reviews, i have been looking into this, I have had a few clients request and even some say " I would go with you if you accepted credit cards", however I usually work something out with them and still get them, normally paypal but this would be great to have.


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1192422 said:


> subscribing to hear reviews, i have been looking into this, I have had a few clients request and even some say " I would go with you if you accepted credit cards", however I usually work something out with them and still get them, normally paypal but this would be great to have.


I read through a bunch of the comments on it and they all looked very good. Alot of people complaing about tech support and one guy that said they took $50 dollars from his account. From everything i read though it is the highest rated credit card app for what ive saw.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

So is it like paypal in the manner of it direct deposits to your account?


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

M & MD Lawn;1192651 said:


> So is it like paypal in the manner of it direct deposits to your account?


From the way i interpreted it, you can either take a check from the company or they will deposit it to your bank account. Their terms and conditions was about a mile and a half long so i haven't read all of it yet.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

I use Square and find it a great option for my residential clients. I have one client that only pays with his Debit card. I pay 2.75% per transaction and that is it! Have gotten paid every time quickly!


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

CornerStoneProp;1196236 said:


> I use Square and find it a great option for my residential clients. I have one client that only pays with his Debit card. I pay 2.75% per transaction and that is it! Have gotten paid every time quickly!


What is the normal lead time for the funds to be deposited into your account? The lead time I had years ago was about four days through a different company.


----------



## CornerStoneProp (Nov 22, 2009)

3-4 days if on a weekend less durring the week...


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone else have any feedback on it?


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

just installed it. I will let you know how it works. great find guys.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Works Awesome! Got the card reader in the mail, can't wait to use it!


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you enter the numbers manually if the card reader can't read the card or poor reception?

Does the customer sign somewhere?

What about the customer disputing the charge?

How quick do you get the cash?


----------



## Mike57 (Dec 31, 2009)

If I read it right....In the contract they retain a fee (undisclosed percentage) for each transaction AND hold a reserve (undisclosed amount) for the first six months of service. You also need to be aware that for an inactive account of 2 years they can liquidate the account and all your $$$ vaporize. It seems like a fine arrangement if you are "buyer beware" and use the account. Letting it fall inactive can be costly!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Be sides the swipe part, I think there are better apps, but I know a lot of accounting software including qb and service auto pilot let's you accept cc online with any mobil device. The benefit being that besides receiving the payment at the same time it balances out the customers account and marks them as paid.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Acctually if your even better, if your main business is based on people emergency calling for service, get a call answering service and have them process the credit card before you even head over to the job


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike57;1201488 said:


> If I read it right....In the contract they retain a fee (undisclosed percentage) for each transaction AND hold a reserve (undisclosed amount) for the first six months of service. You also need to be aware that for an inactive account of 2 years they can liquidate the account and all your $$$ vaporize. It seems like a fine arrangement if you are "buyer beware" and use the account. Letting it fall inactive can be costly!


If that is the case, undisclosed amount" then I'll be looking elsewhere for if I decide to get something lke this. I'd never even consider getting something without knowing exactly what the fees are going to be right from the get-go.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I won't do credit cards, I've never been burned by bad checks or just stiffed by client(s)..
Then again, I built a relationship with my customers and very selective who I take on..


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Turf Commando;1202501 said:


> I won't do credit cards, I've never been burned by bad checks or just stiffed by client(s)..
> Then again, I built a relationship with my customers and very selective who I take on..


I agree. I stopped accepting credit cards years ago for a reason. Maybe I just need to not get back into accepting them again.


----------



## Mike57 (Dec 31, 2009)

Laszlo Almasi;1202456 said:


> If that is the case, undisclosed amount" then I'll be looking elsewhere for if I decide to get something lke this. I'd never even consider getting something without knowing exactly what the fees are going to be right from the get-go.


Undisclosed is my term for no specific amount listed onthe agreemant from their website.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Mike57;1202921 said:


> Undisclosed is my term for no specific amount listed onthe agreemant from their website.


LOL...ok. I'm still not a fan of credit cards for payments. I've been screwed several times and I hate having to prove the funds are owed to me.

For those still looking for something that have a Droid, I found this: http://www.androlib.com/r.aspx?r=Process+Credit+Cards


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Laszlo Almasi;1202955 said:


> LOL...ok. I'm still not a fan of credit cards for payments. I've been screwed several times and I hate having to prove the funds are owed to me.


False credit cards, insufficient funds, no thanks..


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Just an FYI post...but Intuit has a credit card processing app too.


----------

